# Tank chemistry



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi guys how's it going?
Just wanted to ask you all if you had come across any books
Or any other pieces of information that teaches you a bit more than the basics on water chemistry, Maby more spersificy in keeping fish, and tank water chemistry???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check the Library tab at the top of the page and scroll down to the Chemistry section.


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanx mate I'v already had a good look through all that, 
cheers tho
I'm just looking for something a bit more in depth, if anyone has come across something like that?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

This article may interest you.

The above and other links can be found at a website called the Skeptical Aquarist. Lots of great information to nerd out on.


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Zimmy
Wow thank you sir that is very in depth 
Cheers for the help mate.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There is a book called, I believe, Advanced Water Chemistry, authored I believe, by Burgess.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

zimmy said:


> This article may interest you.
> 
> The above and other links can be found at a website called the Skeptical Aquarist. Lots of great information to nerd out on.


Have always found great reading there. If you are really into "nerding out" you should also check out google scholar (scholar.google.com). As far as the net in general; get your list of critical key words, figure out what words you don't want, and use regular google but do an advanced search (boolean searches are your best friend).


----------



## StewII (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a wet/dry filter and wanted to know how often I should rinse in aquarium water if at all the bio balls? Thanks for your help?


----------

